# Carlyle Tires



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

My Duros are dry rotted after 16 months so I need to replace mine. I'm looking at the Carlyles 205 75 D 14. I've been quoted a six ply while the Duros are a 4 ply for $80 each mounted and balanced. I know that's probably a bit higher but I live at the beach and the closest place would be a 3 hour trip one way if I don't buy them out here. Anybody tried them? I have them on a six year old boat trailer and no sign of cracks or anything.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd avoid them and look for goodyears if it were me.
Carlisles seem to have a bad reputation from what i've heard.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> Anybody tried them? I have them on a six year old boat trailer and no sign of cracks or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never heard anything bad about Carlisle tires. They are a well-known trailer tire and we had them on our old Coleman popup with no problems.

If I were you, I would go with my own experience. You said you have them on a six year old boat trailer without problems. That sounds pretty good to me.

Bill


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

Lot's of bad experiences with Carlisle tires over on the Yahoo Hybrid site:
http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/Hybrid...yguid=121108227


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Nascarcamper,

Let me start out by saying I have never personally had Carslile tires. I have read all over of many bad experiences with the Carlisle brand. Just do a search on some of the other forums like **.net and you'll see for yourself.

For the $80 a piece you are not very far off from a nice set of Goodyear Marathons.
I wouldn't be as concerned with the boat trailer, or even a pop up but your Outback weighs a whole lot more and puts much more demand on the tires. Something to consider.

Just my own .02, you have to do what is right for you. Good luck!


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

I have to agree with everyone else; you might want to select another brand. The vast majority of what I've heard/read regarding Carslile tires has been quite negative.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

A good buddy of mine just bought a used toy box with Carslile tires. He had heard bad stuff about them so he decided to call them and talk to them about some wear issues he had. They overnighted him 5 new tires. Sounds like good customer service to me.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Search other forums and the opinion is consistent...


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

It looks like Carlisle's my best bet. The load range is lower on the Marathon according to a tire web site. I'm also concerned about increased sway with a radial tire. I can't overlook the fact that my boat trailer tires have held up so well. The boat weighs over 3500lbs and it's a single axle trailer and I've had zero issues. All my other choices out here I've never heard of.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Nascarcamper,

I wouldn't worry too much about additional sway from going to a radial tire. I went from the stock Duro LR C bias-plys to Allied LR D radials and had, if anything, less "wiggle" in the trailer. The new tires towed very nicely. And I'm pretty used to towing in winds and mountain passes around here, getting just about anywhere requires a trip through the Cascades or Coastal Range. Remember, the radial trailer tires are ST tires, so they are more stoutly (is that a word?) constructed than radial passenger tires, including the sidewalls for stiffness.

Just my experience,

Chet.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I agree with Chet... My new radials tow every bit as nice, probably nicer than the stock bias-ply Nanco tires did (not that that is saying much!







)

My local tire guy - whom I have great respect for - says the only issue is where you tow. If you do a lot of off road towing, you are better off with bias ply tires. If you are almost always on pavement, the radials are the better choice.

Whatever you do, be sure to get trailer rated tires.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

chetlenox said:


> Nascarcamper,
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much about additional sway from going to a radial tire. I went from the stock Duro LR C bias-plys to Allied LR D radials and had, if anything, less "wiggle" in the trailer. The new tires towed very nicely. And I'm pretty used to towing in winds and mountain passes around here, getting just about anywhere requires a trip through the Cascades or Coastal Range. Remember, the radial trailer tires are ST tires, so they are more stoutly (is that a word?) constructed than radial passenger tires, including the sidewalls for stiffness.
> 
> ...


My biggest issue is availability and I can have the carlyles on by Friday. I'm going camping next weekend so this was a bit of a surprise. I live in a remote area so that's big down the road if I end up tearing one up. Thanks for all the input guys.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Nascarcamper,

I'm sure Carlyles will work great for you. Have fun on your trip this weekend.

Chet.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Ok it's done. I ended up with the Carlyle 205/75R14 radials. The local dealer ordered the bias ply in a six ply and I went over Sat morning to have them put on. Turns out they were 4 ply so I went home and pulled the rims and all off and went up the road where there was more choices. Nobody had the Marathons so I went with the Carlyles. We'll see if it was a wise choice. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Let us know after your next big tow how it went.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I agree with Chet... My new radials tow every bit as nice, probably nicer than the stock bias-ply Nanco tires did (not that that is saying much!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who is your local tire guy? LS?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

As soon as mine tires wear down I am going to replace them with Radials

Don


----------

